
What Slack, Gusto, & Monday can't do for startups, this new app can - snackfounders
https://www.snackv.com/what-slack-gusto-and-monday-cant-do-for-founders-snack-can/
======
wmf
Terrible headline BTW. Define yourself by what you do, not by what you don't
do.

